# Service - Underwriter any issues?



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got a good quote from an insurance broker but they use Service, how are these guys ? any issues?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Got a good quote from an insurance broker but they use Service, how are these guys ? any issues?


Hi,
Just to let you know that we use Service too. As far as I can tell we don't seem to have any specific issues with them if that helps at all?
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Needed feedback from customers as some try ever trick in the book from paying out. My previous experience was with Highway and was very good no hassle paid for the repair and job done.


----------

